# Wrist Band Question



## brandon05w (Dec 20, 2017)

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction...

Where can I purchase replacement wrist bands? My son has a Barrett slingshot and his wristband broke today. I went to their website but didn't see any. The slingshot didn't cost much but I hate to buy a new one when I have one already.

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

There are a number of ideas in the sub-forum for slingshot modifications.

The simplest may be to use paracord, either with a figure 8 wrap or series of knots.

It looks good, wears well, and adds comfort, too.

Please share your solutions. We love creative ideas!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - what KawKan says. A loop of paracord as a brace works great (replacing the entire brace metal section and all). Also look to velcro accessory straps - bicycle shops etc. often carry to help attach accessories to the bicycle frame.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also check with Simple Shot if their hammer brace may fit.

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/simpleshot/the-hammer-wrist-brace/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Brandon,

Here is the most complete tutorial I've seen for replacing that broken plastic with paracord.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Wrist-Support-Band-for-Slingshot/

Hope it helps! It should give you some ideas, at least.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Duct tape and paracord will fix most things. Pretty is another matter.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe Bill Herriman strectched a small sock over the rods on one of his wrist braced slingshots.

I believe I would try the duct tape. I think it would last quite a while and comes in different colors.

You could put on lighter bands and take the wrist brace off. If you are still useing the Barnnett tubes the draw weight is terrible - there are many options with less draw weight that will still give plenty of power.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

An Ace bandage from your medicine chest works in a pinch too.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I think they got this handled.


----------



## brandon05w (Dec 20, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Here is the most complete tutorial I've seen for replacing that broken plastic with paracord.
> 
> ...


Thank you KawKan!



VAshooter said:


> Duct tape and paracord will fix most things. Pretty is another matter.


Indeed! Gotta love duct tape!



Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I believe Bill Herriman strectched a small sock over the rods on one of his wrist braced slingshots.
> 
> I believe I would try the duct tape. I think it would last quite a while and comes in different colors.
> 
> You could put on lighter bands and take the wrist brace off. If you are still useing the Barnnett tubes the draw weight is terrible - there are many options with less draw weight that will still give plenty of power.


Thank you for the info on the tubes.



mattwalt said:


> Yeah - what KawKan says. A loop of paracord as a brace works great (replacing the entire brace metal section and all). Also look to velcro accessory straps - bicycle shops etc. often carry to help attach accessories to the bicycle frame.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

That is why God invented duct tape


----------

